# Sony & Olympus to work together?



## Travesty (Sep 30, 2019)

https://www.sonyalpharumors.com/message-to-source-thanks-for-the-document-and-questions/

I think SAR is talking about the attached PDF. Of which doesn't make any sense to me, but it's being sent around the web to various site owners.


----------



## canonnews (Sep 30, 2019)

coughcompletebullshitcough...


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 30, 2019)

This does not make sense - Sony have only just sold their 5% share in Olympus.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 30, 2019)

It does make sense for someone who is heavily invested in Olympus stock. Such a rumour would positively affect Olympus from a stock market perspective. Potentially.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 1, 2019)

Travesty said:


> … Of which doesn't make any sense to me, *but it's being sent around *the web to various site owners.


Repeating false assumptions doesn't make them right. But more people believe in it.
Same as actually done in politics.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 1, 2019)

Olympus apparently thinks it needs to take lessons from Sony on how to create a bunch of obnoxious internet trolls.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 1, 2019)

How can this be considered news? Sony makes Sensors, Olympus buys sensors....


----------

